# Suspect robber and killer pair tracked using a stolen Switch



## thewannacryguy (Dec 18, 2019)

Suspects Tiquez Timmons and Derric Scott were allegedly on a robbing spree. Tiquez Timmons was driving the car while Derric Scott was entering houses to rob them. Derric Scott allegedly shot Matthew Wiser dead while robbing his house and stole his Switch. The Switch was later connected to the internet and was used to track the duo down. They have been charged with felony murder. It is important to remember that at the time of writing they have not plead guilty so we have to refer to them as suspects and use the word allegedly when discussing their alleged actions.

I don't know how this investigation went, but this is a series of logical assumptions regarding the role the Switch played in the investigation. American authorities notified Nintendo that a Nintendo Switch belonging to the victim was stolen. Nintendo flagged that Switch so an office staff member would be notified when it was connected to the internet. They sold the Switch and the buyer connected it to the internet. Nintendo notified American authorities of the IP address the Switch used to access the internet. American authorities then requested the user's ISP to provide the user's personal details. From there they arrested the user for questioning.

Don't sell stolen devices with internet connectivity kids.

https://www.fox10tv.com/news/mobile...cle_ea5316d0-2029-11ea-937a-737d71232440.html


----------



## smf (Dec 18, 2019)

Hopefully there is more evidence that ties them to the murder.

It'll be interesting to see what evidence that Nintendo put forward that the switch was stolen at the time of the murder. I'm not sure if it happened to me that anyone would even know to report that a switch was stolen.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 18, 2019)

25 years in prison over ~200 quid.

I hope it was worth it.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 18, 2019)

Meh, this doesn't prove they were the murderer, if they have a halfway decent lawyer and they don't talk too much they'll get away with it, how did they even find the, the buyer said who they bought it from?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2019)

I was hoping for some big boy forensics. Tracing an IP and going from there... I imagine that could be explained by the first person to trace a call and by now that is old hat.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Dec 18, 2019)

14%
50%


----------

